# Water filter for lime.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Whats a good simple water filter for lime? Had a customer bring it up. Thought I would ask the Zonies.


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

Without knowing the make-up of the water, I would recomend a sediment filter ahead of a properly sized softner.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Whats a good simple water filter for lime? Had a customer bring it up. Thought I would ask the Zonies.


This company makes a lot of different filters. This weekend I was researching for a water softener and found this. It removes the hard water and scale build-up but doesn't use salt, electricity, no waste, no controls etc. Just a media filled tank, water in, water out. Made for point of use or entire house and commercial. http://www.watercontrolinc.com/scale-control.aspx
I'm calling them on Monday to get more info. We have extremely hard water around here but folks don't like the slime feel of a regular water softener and the hauling around of salt etc. I'm sure other companies make this same thing, just found this one here in Mn.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ironranger said:


> This company makes a lot of different filters. This weekend I was researching for a water softener and found this. It removes the hard water and scale build-up but doesn't use salt, electricity, no waste, no controls etc. Just a media filled tank, water in, water out. Made for point of use or entire house and commercial. http://www.watercontrolinc.com/scale-control.aspx
> I'm calling them on Monday to get more info. We have extremely hard water around here but folks don't like the slime feel of a regular water softener and the hauling around of salt etc. I'm sure other companies make this same thing, just found this one here in Mn.


Try it on your own house first. Lots of gimmicks out there that don't work. Sometimes, the manufacturer will send you a test model to try out.

We have perfect water here except that I wouldn't drink it. Not that I don't trust the county purifier, but I don't. I drink Culligans by the 5 gallon bottle.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plumber makes a good point. Seen one that a customer had asked about before, all it is, is a little control box and you wrap a couple of wires around the pipe. Plastic, metal, whatever. It looked like a sucker buy to me. Called the company, asked if they would send me one to try, and they never did. I don't know how wrapping a couple of wires around a pipe would remove things from the water inside the pipe. 
We had a bad drought here a while back and i guess the water has more lime than usual.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Check out the specification sheet at the bottom of the link. It's a cylinder filled with a media that breaks down the hard scale and good for three years. Instead of the hard white scale buildup on your fixtures it can leave a soft white powder that can be wiped off easily. 
If I do decide to carry this I definetely will ask for a unit for my own house and then include it on the website too. We have a need for this here, could be a good seller. Lot's of elderly here that don't want to mess with the heavy bags of salt etc.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Check out the specification sheet at the bottom of the link. It's a cylinder filled with a media that breaks down the hard scale and good for three years. Instead of the hard white scale buildup on your fixtures it can leave a soft white powder that can be wiped off easily.
> If I do decide to carry this I definetely will ask for a unit for my own house and then include it on the website too. We have a need for this here, could be a good seller. Lot's of elderly here that don't want to mess with the heavy bags of salt etc.


Start a Maintence Program for the old folks. Like every 3 months you come in and add salt and clean the unit. All for 100.00 a year!

It gets you in the door for other problems and keeps you in their forgetful little minds.

There are no other water softeners that work. Gives it up, bro.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The "slime feel" is actually the natural oil of their skin. I can't stand hard water now, because it leaves my skin so dry.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Plumber makes a good point. Seen one that a customer had asked about before, all it is, is a little control box and you wrap a couple of wires around the pipe. Plastic, metal, whatever. It looked like a sucker buy to me. Called the company, asked if they would send me one to try, and they never did. I don't know how wrapping a couple of wires around a pipe would remove things from the water inside the pipe.
> We had a bad drought here a while back and i guess the water has more lime than usual.


 
the concept behind these units is similar to a water softener in that the hard minerals are ionized. the electric coil is supposed to ionize the calcium and magnesium so that they won't adhere to pipes, fixtures, shower doors, etc. so, in theory, you still have hard water but it just passes right by everything and goes down the drain. you don't need to clean anything of lime scale. now, i've never seen one that actually works so i'd be very leary of selling one. i'd love to get a sample from a manufacturer though, just to see for myself.






paul


----------

